# Does my VGA card support TV-out?



## alyssaleah18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I have an HP Pavilion dv3. How do I know if my video card supports TV-out?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

You mean S-Video out I think.....take a look at the pics below.


----------



## alyssaleah18 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the fast reply!
My computer does not have an S-video out port, only a VGA. I was looking to connect my laptop to my tv which only has an s-video with one of these.
The website I am ordering it from says: "NOTE: Your VGA card must support TV out directly through VGA port function."
How do I know if my VGA card supports TC out directly through VGA port function?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

I would say it will work but you will need either a S-Video cable or RAC video cable to reach the TV and the quality will not be good......and there will be no sound only picture


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I thought I could look up your computer's specs and user manual to see if it supports TV out through the VGA port. However, the Pavilion dv3 series has at least 78 different models.

I will disagree with *Megabite* and say that your computer most likely does not support TV out through the VGA connector. I have worked with a few desktops and laptops and never came across one that could do it.


----------



## alyssaleah18 (Oct 13, 2009)

Mine is a dv3t-2000


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I could not find any documentation on the HP web site that gave the details on exactly what type of signals can come out of the dv3t-2000-CTO's VGA connector. The only way you may find out for sure would be to go into the display properties control panel and see if you have any options to change the VGA output signal type to NTSC, PAL and/or SECAM (I have no idea in what country you are located and what video standards are supported by your TV).


----------

